# Seeking Advice on Frameless Shooting



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Are we allowed to post about a post? This is the Newbie Sub-Forum, so hopefully anything goes.

There is a discussion in the general forum regarding a Romanian slinger who "rides bareback" (i.e. a frameless shooter).

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/50010-bare-bone/

Here is his how to video






And here he is shooting:






I am looking for advice on how to do this.

I had thought to minimize hand strikes by using a combination of paracord and rubber - much like RomanianShadow does. However, I had thought to use the paracord as a grip as opposed to a way of attaching the pouch to the rubber.

Any advice (other than - stick with your modified Trumark frames)?

Thanks


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Blue Raja,

If you are interested in quality and actually SAFE bareback shooting you might want to check out videos and threads of our Volp. He made great effort to master this technique and have some of the greatest content to guide the interested one.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIPxXi7gYdW9tAwkt8TmKLQ/videos

"Any advice (other than - stick with your modified Trumark frames)?" - I don't think this sentence is appropriate here. If you want actual input and feedback please do not make preliminary judgements like this...

Have fun,

Tremo


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Tremo - thanks! What I really should do is practice more w/ my Trumarks and then get a Torque or a Slant or a Hammer!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In my opinion, this is the clearest, easiest explanation of how to do it.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20079-bareback-my-way-explained/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I know how to do it. I just don't have the guts to do it with anything but light bands.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

There are so many different ways, different techniques.......of frameless or bareback shooting.

If your technique and form are right you won't have any hand strikes with any bareback form.

But....... it is a hard job sometimes :rofl:

You can watch this video to see what style I use, with practice It can be accurate as with a normal frame






Take care!

Volp


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

This concept reminds me very much of the strap-shot design (see my current avatar) I used for the Altoids competition, where my hand is the fork. However, I do like the simplicity of this bare-knuckle design but if the pouch comes over your knuckles side-ways the ammo could get trapped and be pulled back at your hand. Be careful.


----------

